# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Best Vegetarian Restaurants In Hanoi

## perrysimicart

Presently, vegan restaurants in Hanoi are diversified both in range and size. From small family restaurants like Au Lac (318 Lang Str) to local restaurants, for instance An Lac (8/2/40 Ta QuangBuu  Bach Khoa area), Thien Phuc (18/71 Nguyen Hong Str.), and even homely restaurants, typically Nang Tam (79A Tran Hung Dao Str), vegan restaurants are getting more and more popular. This is a list of 5 recommended vegan restaurants in Hanoi:
Nang Tam Restaurant:
Located at 79A Tran Hung Dao Str. behind an old villa, Nang Tam restaurant is the oldest vegan restaurant in Hanoi (established in 1995). The decent atmosphere here is created by yellow and green colors, main design of the house. Waiters and waitresses are so elegant in yellow/brown uniforms. Nang Tam has an eclectic menu, and one of the most delicious foods here, which you should not miss, is Fried young tofu with tofu covered by flour and deep fried. The skin is crispy and tofu is smooth/soft, bringing an unforgettable experience for guests. Moreover, the prices here are reasonable, just from 30,000 VND for a meal. Come to Nang Tam, and you wont be disappointed.
com chay nang tam
Bo De Tam Restaurant:
Bo De Tam is a Buddhism-influent restaurant, since the name Bo De Tam means The heart of Buddha. Bo De Tam has 2 restaurants: 1 at 68 Pham Huy Thong Str. and 1 at 89 Nguyen Khuyen Str. With bamboo chairs and table, Bo De Tam recalls the spirit of ancient Vietnamese houses. Bo De Tam is famous for their swallow soup, which brings customers the energy needed for refresh, and their Arhat (La Han) high class vegan meal, which contains the foods are believed that were eaten by Arhat thousands years ago. Although the price here is a little bit higher than Nang Tam, it still attracts customers because of their unique dishes listed above.
bo de tam
Adzida vegan restaurant:
Owned by foreigners, Adzida offers meals with higher prices than other competitors, and attracts mainly foreigners. With Buddhism-related decorations: statues, Thangka drawing, Mandala symbols, Adzida provides consumers a comfortable and tranquilizing space, which drives away the stresses and worries of the normal life. Adzida is noted with their monthly buffets, take place in 1, 8, 14, 15, 23, 29(30) days of every lunar months. The price is quite high (nearly 150,000 for entrance) but with more than 100 dishes of vegan foods, it is worth every penny. Adzida is not a good choice for daily meals, but if you have party or celebration, Adzida is a wise option for you. Adzida address is 270 Nghi Tam Str.
adzida
Ha Thanh restaurant:
Ha Thanh Restaurant (116/166 Kim Ma Str) is a new member in vegan market in Hanoi (just from 2010), but with its wide range of foods and some special offers, Ha Thanh has occupied a very potential position. Ha Thanh can serve many kinds of demands, from students, ordinary officers, workers meals to party, meeting banquettes or anniversaries. Ha Thanh supplies meals (for 6 people) with price from 300,000 VND to 600,000 VND/meals, and if customers require, they will change the arrangement of dishes to match customers idea. Moreover, Ha Thanh has hot pot options, with Thailand hot pot, mushroom hot pot and mix hot pot, with reasonable price from 200,000 VND to 400,000 VND. These hot pots can be a witty choice in winter to against the cold outside. Just visit Ha Thanh and enjoy those delicious dishes here!
com chay ha thanh
The Gioi Chay restaurant:
The Gioi Chay (The world of vegan) is the first Loving hut restaurant in Hanoi, located at 4/192 QuanThanh Str. The Gioi Chay provides the freshest vegan dishes in Hanoi, and the prices are very reasonable. You can have a good meal here with just 20,000 VND  30,000 VND. The Gioi Chay also offers hot pots and banquette, but is unable to beat Ha Thanh in term of variety. On the other hand, The gioi chay is unique with the famous vegan gateaux cake, with very appetizing taste but no involvement of egg or milk, totally vegan. Should you love cake but cannot consume it due to the appearance of egg and milk. The Gioi Chay can solve this problem. Come and try once, we are pretty sure that you will love this wonderful dish.

----------


## hangraolytam

Oi Ha Noi is my hometown happy to write about Hanoi

----------


## Yojean

To be honest, I don't like Vietnam. This makes people feel very uneasy.

----------


## hipohaha

i'm in need of a solution to this, really good luck!

----------


## alijen

i love Ha Thanh and enjoy those delicious

----------

